# bumble bee union



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

so, here's my new bike, rocking the union with the 26's
















so here is the spec list

UnionStreet Working Class Hero
fork: manitou GL xx-firm springs
h-bars: gusset open prison bars
stem: blackmarket 0 rise
grips: odyssey gary young
barends: odyssey
brake lever: p-mart special
brake: avid w/koolstop salmon pads
brake cable: odyssey liniar
h-set: fsa pig dh pro
seat: kink slim pivital
seatpost: kink stubby pivital
seatpost clamp: snafu
cranks: profile
bb: spanish
pedals: animal hamaliton
chain: shadow interlock v2
chinring: Anchor 30t
f-wheel: salsa rim/dimension 20mm hub
f-tire: maxxis holyroller 2.4
r-wheel: odyssey hazzard 14t cog/mavic 521
r-tire: kenda k-rad 2.3


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

niice, no idea how you stood it up lol, but nice bike


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Very clean, I like the color


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn!!! I want one so bad. With a U-Brake though (if it's possible). =) I <3 the simplicity.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

asianprideryder said:


> niice, no idea how you stood it up lol


it's MAGIC:yesnod:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice bike and great riding pic!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow! What is the xx-firm GL like?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

So clean and dialed.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mite be the cleanest 2-6er out there, looks SO dialed!


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Man I love how clean that is, one of my fav's for sure.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

holy lol that thing is nice. and i know how you stood it up lolol.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

that is a crazy bike. And you gotta help me, I just made a thread about stiffening up my gold label. Where/ How did you get firmer-than-stock springs? I have tried, but cant get a hold of manitou. Could you shoot me a PM or somethin? Thanks


----------



## Dobmaster (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice bike!!!!!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

well, personally I think it sucks major nuts . . .

heh heh heh . . . just kidding.

chainstay length please? It looks super short!

also, why k-rad and holly roller? I mean to say, is there any particular reason you are running basically the same tire but by different companies? not a criticism, just wondering . . .

super, super clean, what can I say?

I'm pimpin' my ride a bit, so I'll post a few pics when I'm done. also, maybe I'll get in some action shots for a change . . .

_"a working class hero is something to be . . ." _


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks


dirtyharry said:


> chainstay length please? It looks super short!
> *it's listed as 15.4 but it's not completely slammed*
> 
> also, why k-rad and holly roller? I mean to say, is there any particular reason you are running basically the same tire but by different companies? not a criticism, just wondering . . .
> ...


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Hot ride!!!!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

spec. rhythms are very sweet looking. Can anybody think of a sweeter looking tire? Seriously . . . 

anyway, cully, I was thinking about how sweet a raw and yellow color scheme would be one day looking at my skateboard (don't flame me guys, I had the trucks and wheels lying around and bought a cheapo used deck (pretty decent though!) from a friend of mine and stuck it on. yellow deck with raw trucks very nice!)

mebbe if you every want to really, REALLY pimp out your ride you'd stick on a buttload of chrome or raw parts, hubs, headset, seatpost, stem, bars, cranks, pedals, etc. but leave on a black fork and cable, seat, etc. to compliment the tires . . .

that would be awesome, but maybe not your style?


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn, that bike is so dialed it doesn't even need a rider to stay upright!

Seriously, that's one clean looking bike. Very nice.

Glad to see your new ride came out so good.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Cully, where you riding these days? I've been looking for stuff to ride since CPX closed. Would you mind taking me out one rare day that I'm not working?


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

cummings said:


> that is a crazy bike. And you gotta help me, I just made a thread about stiffening up my gold label. Where/ How did you get firmer-than-stock springs? I have tried, but cant get a hold of manitou. Could you shoot me a PM or somethin? Thanks


www.toolanddie.com

Trust me on this one. This is what all of us USB guys use in our Sherman forks to stiffen them up. I weigh around 160 and use the haevy duty spring, Lee is a bit bigger than me and uses the extra heavy duty (Sean might use this one as well and he's in between). Anyway, lower you fork to the height you want by adding spacers, then cut the spring to length, grind the top as flat as you can so it fits neatly under the cap, put the cap back on and bingo. We have been running these springs since before the first USBs hit the street and none of us have had any problems at all. As a bonus, they are relatively cheap too! PM me if you need more help.

nam


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice! And thanks for the tip on the springs....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I hate yellow on nearly everything, but this looks OK to me.

It definitely looks like a very fun bike!


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

How did you stand it up? I want to....

Did you photoshop your hand out of the photo?


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

nope not a hand a stick, and my friend dan is geting on me for not giving him the photo credit http://www.flickr.com/photos/starart/


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

here is another photo of me on my bike from a while back


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet, I can`t wait to get mine built up. It may be a little while though as life keeps getting in the way....


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

aww dude thats a nice bike!!! I love the v-brakes... Personally if I could I would paint the frame black but whatever...it's an awsome bike!!!!!


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

looks awesome, deff a dialed set up


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

combatkimura said:


>


haha, that's classic. same color as the frame too.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

very nice! Have you ever run pegs? If so have any probs double pegging and having the bb get in the way?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

That would be a POD for sure. What camera are you using? Can you hit the island transfer thing the middle?


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> That would be a POD for sure. What camera are you using? Can you hit the island transfer thing the middle?


Thanks man, just to set the record straight I'm not the photographer thats my friend Dan, I think he shot that one day with his f100, and check out his stuff on flickr thats where I swiped this from.

and no I haven't spined the island yet, those transitions are steep and scarry there, I'd like to one day but not quite yet.

thanks for the kind words :thumbsup:


----------

